# Ledded's Story Hour Miniatures thread-  UPDATED Feb 25 Zeppelin Pictures



## ledded (Feb 25, 2004)

Okay, here are the first few from our gaming table that correspond to my WWII-Superhero story hour. In the future there will be some more, plus I will post up some pics from other games we've done (like the Medallions Story Hour). There are a couple of pics appropriate for the story hour of a german WWII rocket halftrack that I just liked.

Oh, in the first set, some of the vehicles are as yet unfinished, but I used them anyway. I have since done more work on them and future vehicle pics will reflect that.


----------



## fenzer (Feb 25, 2004)

Great stuff, Ledded!  Man that is a big battle mat.  It looks modular as do the roads.  Are they custom?

I have been thinking of using sectional maps.  We've been using the same battle mat for almost 4 years now.  Sometimes it is just too big.

Tell me honestly, does all that terrain get in the way.  For Warhammer it makes sense but for rollplaying it seems to me it would be more of a hinderance than an aid.  Don't get me wrong m-y man, seeing a table all decked out like that gives me the chills.  I love that stuff.  However, everytime I try to use props, even small ones, they get knocked over, it's hard to move around them without bumping them, rooms and hallways get messed up, you get the idea.  Does any of that happen in your game?  Would combat go faster in a 2D realm vs a 3D one?  What about setup. At first glance it would appear the map is not one that can be moved quickly.  When it's time to move on to the next scene, how do you do it?

In my group, we are a lazy bunch and once we're done with a room, hall, or section of terrain, we erase it and draw the next enviornment.  Quick and dirty, it is nothing compared to what you have put together Ledded.  It does get the job done however. 

In any case, it is an inspiring scene.  Thank you for putting it all together.  I assure you, it is not lost on me.

And a suggestion, if you don't mind?  Include some mug shots of you and the group.  I'd love to see ya'll.


----------



## Pierce (Feb 26, 2004)

Fenzer, you just need a bigger house


----------



## ledded (Feb 26, 2004)

fenzer said:
			
		

> Great stuff, Ledded! Man that is a big battle mat. It looks modular as do the roads. Are they custom?



Yup. Made 'em all myself. Made most of the trees too, though several in the pics I got from the dollar store's Christmas diorama section really cheap. The buildings are some plastic ones I slapped some paint on once upon a time, and are not as nice as my newer stone stuff or the very cool Hirst Arts stuff that Pierce and Fludogg painstakingly make.

EDIT:  I have to also toss props to Fludogg for helping me with the very annoying process of cutting the white edges off of the custom printed tiles and then glueing them down to foamcore straight.  Or at least fairly straight .




			
				fenzer said:
			
		

> I have been thinking of using sectional maps. We've been using the same battle mat for almost 4 years now. Sometimes it is just too big
> 
> Tell me honestly, does all that terrain get in the way. For Warhammer it makes sense but for rollplaying it seems to me it would be more of a hinderance than an aid. Don't get me wrong m-y man, seeing a table all decked out like that gives me the chills. I love that stuff. However, everytime I try to use props, even small ones, they get knocked over, it's hard to move around them without bumping them, rooms and hallways get messed up, you get the idea. Does any of that happen in your game? Would combat go faster in a 2D realm vs a 3D one? What about setup. At first glance it would appear the map is not one that can be moved quickly. When it's time to move on to the next scene, how do you do it?



No, it speeds *everything* up while giving us a nice area. And how dare you use the "W" word with me!  Notice the preprinted grid squares? The whole thing (both tables worth... that's 2 tables of stuff) is mounted on pieces of foamcore, so it picks up and stacks easy. The opposite side has a totally different pattern (that's the "grass" side, the other side is stone). We dont have too much problem with props getting knocked over, as long as Eyas hasnt been drinking too much . We weight a lot of our stuff, and a lot of our props (not visible) are relatively heavy hydrostone, resin, wood, etc. And we use a bunch of Master Maze too. The roads are printed onto 110lb heavy card so they can be dropped and moved easily; I have other tile types to use when necessary. Fludogg has shelves all over the place within easy reach of the table and we sort stuff out into appropriate areas.

Our combats go pretty fast (faster than the old drawn ones, because we dont argue over stuff we cant see), and we *always* have line-of-sight and movement very easily determined. It's geeky but fun to squat down and look over your mini's shoulder out of a third storey window and be able to look at the GM and say "Yup, that mook has 50% cover".



			
				fenzer said:
			
		

> In my group, we are a lazy bunch and once we're done with a room, hall, or section of terrain, we erase it and draw the next enviornment. Quick and dirty, it is nothing compared to what you have put together Ledded. It does get the job done however.



You would be *amazed* at how fast we can set up and take down a scene, everybody gets into building a fun scene. Plus, unless the scene is large, we can build *several* at once without having to take them down (that's one large card table and a foldout table that we play on). Works great if we have to split the party and they are having small scenes.



			
				fenzer said:
			
		

> In any case, it is an inspiring scene. Thank you for putting it all together. I assure you, it is not lost on me.
> 
> And a suggestion, if you don't mind? Include some mug shots of you and the group. I'd love to see ya'll.



Thanks.

I might do that one day, I've snapped a few funny pics here and there of various members of the group, though I'll probably have to get some kind of signed statements from everyone ;^)


----------



## Eyas (Feb 26, 2004)

ledded said:
			
		

> We dont have too much problem with props getting knocked over, as long as Eyas hasnt been drinking too much .




Hey, it has nothing to do with drinking, most of the time, just an unfortunate tendancy to be a complete clutz 



			
				ledded said:
			
		

> Our combats go pretty fast (faster than the old drawn ones, because we dont argue over stuff we cant see),





Yeah, OldDrewId is still trying to explain that "bowl" that would not fill up with water thing to me


----------



## kengar (Feb 26, 2004)

Very cool stuff! I don't have any modern-era scenery or minis myself, but I like the looks of your set-up a lot.   

Fenzer, I'll second the opinion that the "tac" as my group calls it (short for "tactical layout") speeds things up. We've used the chessex mat & markers for years and that works great. The last several sessions, I've been introducing more 3-D scenery and more minis and it not only make people's turns move faster because it's clearer where everything is, it brings a great element to our games by making the scene "come alive."

I don't like to tac out every room or inch of a journey, it's better to let the players use their imaginations for that, but when a combat starts, a tactical is a must for my game.


----------



## Old Drew Id (Feb 26, 2004)

Fenzer, 
I think part of why it works so well for us is that we have been playing now with the same crew for going on four years, and we all know where everything goes and how to work together to put a scene together quickly. Plus, we don't try, in most cases, to follow a pre-defined map. What I mean is, here is how we work:

The DM decides a particular scene might call for combat, or a chase, or in some other way decides that getting out the minis might be a good idea. Every now and then, we set up a scene and then don't even need it, which is good, because that way the players do not get any warning that combat is about to start just because we set up a scene.

When the DM calls for a scene, he gives a one-line description of what he wants. Usually, something like, "We need a couple of city blocks" or "We need a park". Then we all just start grabbing terrain. If you look closely in the third picture at the top of this thread, you can see a couple of our shelves. The top left of that image shows the "buildings" bookcases. The top center (under the computer monitor) shows the shelves for the custom terrain tiles or card-stock pieces, which includes everything from dirt tiles to ocean tiles to grass, snow, etc. On the right, you can see one of several mini shelves where the miniatures are organized. What you can not see are the shelves devoted to vehicles, the other shelves devoted to minis, and the various other boxes of terrain pieces (like trees, street signs, light poles, furniture, debris, etc.) scattered about the room.

So, everyone just starts grabbing bits and putting them into place on the table, based on what they think looks interesting. For instance, in the city block scene, we may just all put up some buildings and cars. But someone may decide to put in a little playground in one corner, or someone else may put up a used car lot in another corner. These additions may not affect the scene at all, or later they might be critical, such as in case they need to steal a car or an enemy runs over to the playground to take a kid hostage. Now, these parts of the scene were never necessarily intended by the DM, but they can sometimes add a great bit of drama or action to a scene. And even with a scene like the ones you see above, they probably only took something like 3 to 5 minutes to put together, tops.

The key to this is that, in most cases, we do not try to match a specific map, such as one we found online or drew up for a particular adventure or pulled off of www.mapquest.com . But on occasion, we *do* need to match a particular scene. Such as in Medallions Episode I, we needed to set up the library, the science center, the construction scene, etc. and we wanted them to match up to their real-world counterparts as much as possible. When that happens, sometimes the DM pulls up a printout of the map from mapquest or whatever other source, and we lay that down on the table and then everyone sets to work from that. Or, sometimes if the scene is familiar enough to everyone, we all just work from memory. In these cases, it can take up to 10 minutes to really craft a scene, but also, in these cases, this usually indicates a very dramatic combat is about to start, and we want everything just right anyway.

I'll try to remind ledded next session to take some pics of the shelves we have to show how everything is organized (like just a pic of the shelves of cars), and just to show off how many vehicles, minis, and buildings we actually have. (Jeez, I forgot all about the planes, the star wars stuff, and the boats...Heck i haven't even _seen_ the boats in a while...) 

Also, I should point out, in the four years we have been doing this, my contribution to mini painting consists of about half of a single hobgoblin archer, and my contribution to terrain consists of two small cardboard huts, although I do take some credit for working up good ideas with ledded and working him into a terrain-building frenzy when we need something new.  The miniatures are all painted up by ledded, pierce, and fludogg. The Hirst Arts are all (lovingly and painstakingly) done by fludogg and pierce. Almost all of the terrain, vehicles, and assorted other bits like trees are done by ledded. His unhealthy obsession with terrain is our blessing. 

Old Drew Id


----------



## Broccli_Head (Feb 26, 2004)

This is soooo cool!


----------



## ledded (Feb 26, 2004)

Old Drew Id said:
			
		

> Fenzer,
> I think part of why it works so well for us is that we have been playing now with the same crew for going on four years, and we all know where everything goes and how to work together to put a scene together quickly. Plus, we don't try, in most cases, to follow a pre-defined map. What I mean is, here is how we work:
> <SNIP>



And this has become a large part of the fun; everybody gets to grab some of the toys, er, terrain and set up whatever section they like. We tend to run very dynamic games; like OldDrewId said, unless it's a very specific scene with a specific map, we tend to play it a bit off-the-cuff and go with whatever shows up on the table. Most of the time the GM has a specific broad layout and a few details in mind, and everyone else gets to add their contribution to what is there, which the GM invariably uses against you in some way . It is a lot of fun to have everyone scrambling to build this big, nice scene and is a good part of the night. We all get to use a little creativity, and someone may drop some scenery that is very appropriate and helpful where you, as GM, would have never thought of it. It's very inspiring, and the setup often seems to get us in the mood for what is about to go down.




> I'll try to remind ledded next session to take some pics of the shelves we have to show how everything is organized (like just a pic of the shelves of cars), and just to show off how many vehicles, minis, and buildings we actually have. (Jeez, I forgot all about the planes, the star wars stuff, and the boats...Heck i haven't even _seen_ the boats in a while...)



I actually have some, but havent posted any because they are verifiable evidence of just how disturbed and neurotic we are. 

But yes, we have everything from a small fleet of resin 16th century sailing ships, to Star Wars AT-ST walkers, landspeeders, and swoop bikes, to a shocking variety of buildings, bunkers, industrial scenery in a wide variety of materials and building styles. So much that, even though we have at least 5 floor-to-ceiling shelf units filled with stuff in the room, there is still a few shelves worth in the closet we need to find a way to get into the room more often. I even built a rudiementary set of cliff faces and are almost 2 feet tall (that's over 100 feet to you in miniature scale) complete with little shelfs, niches, ledges, and crannies to be able to simulate climbing for the PC's or mooks.



> Also, I should point out, in the four years we have been doing this, my contribution to mini painting consists of about half of a single hobgoblin archer, and my contribution to terrain consists of two small cardboard huts,
> although I do take some credit for working up good ideas with ledded and working him into a terrain-building frenzy when we need something new.



OldDrewId is right; many of my terrain-psychotic episodes have been directly inspired by ideas that we worked ourselves up over in conversation or email. 

But I would say your contribution has been more than that, as you often bring in small toys and pieces of things and then shove inspiration into my mind as to what to do with them. By the way, I've already drawn out my plan for those pieces you brought last time; a full scale 747 complete with playable internal area will be in the works soon. At least we already have a few aircraft (including a to-scale C-47, which will be featured here soon) and helicopters to crash into it 

And anyway, with the incredible, detailed, and interesting worlds that you craft and allow us to run around in, the least we can do is slave over a pile of pewter, plaster, wood, styrofoam or plastic to help it come to life for us.



> The miniatures are all painted up by ledded, pierce, and fludogg. The Hirst Arts are all (lovingly and painstakingly) done by fludogg and pierce. Almost all of the terrain, vehicles, and assorted other bits like trees are done by ledded. His unhealthy obsession with terrain is our blessing.
> 
> Old Drew Id



Unhealthy? You wound me sir . All that painting and cutting and glueing gives me *some* exercise, so I dont think I'd call it completely unhealthy.  The minis and terrain has become as much of a hobby as playing, and I dont think that I could quit either for some time to come.

Now if you want to talk about truly disturbing, I noticed you left out all mention of the abundance of crazy roleplaying props... including a nice collection of broken toy airsoft guns that we fiddle around with while playing Modern.  And that sombrero.


----------



## ledded (Feb 26, 2004)

Eyas said:
			
		

> Hey, it has nothing to do with drinking, most of the time, just an unfortunate tendancy to be a complete clutz



Which is often compounded by our unfortunate tendancy to be complete drunks .  What?  Dont look at me that way people, you dont think that Fludogg was *sober* when he had Joe do some of that crazy stuff, did you?   

(okay, okay, just kidding kids, it's not really that way)




> Yeah, OldDrewId is still trying to explain that "bowl" that would not fill up with water thing to me



Aha!  You prove my point!  If P, fludogg, and I had *built* it, then we still wouldnt be arguing about it years later, now would we?


----------



## pogre (Feb 27, 2004)

Ya' know I approve!

Let's see some more!


----------



## fenzer (Feb 27, 2004)

Okay guys, you know I'm your biggest fan.  I'm the fat, old guy always first in line naked from the waist up painted in some crazy kind of camo but I have to ask this.  Do you guys have lives, out side of gaming I mean?    How, what and when do you guys find the time to put together all this neat stuff?  Holy cow!  Never in my wildest dreams would I ever hope to have a collection the likes of what you describe.

And I have to say, the idea of the PLAYERS building the scene is pure inspiration.  I never would have thought to do that.  I love the idea.  I can imagine what must go through the GMs mind as the battle field unfolds before him.  Genius guys, it's pure genius.

Ledded, Fludogg, Pierce, you guys are my inspiration.  I WILL be introducing terrain in my next game.  We're playing Return to the Temple of Elemental Evil.  Having the players set that terrain up might not work so well.  I imagine you guys do run into problems with that from time to time.  The GM has to have a specific map that only he knows about.  

And Pierce you don't know how true that statement is.  With three kids, my house's space is less that adequate.

So put your money where your collective mouths are and post some pics.


----------



## ledded (Feb 27, 2004)

*Medallions d20 Modern and assorted pics*

Here are a few pics from a recent Medallions d20 Modern game episode, plus a painted Hackmaster Beholder that I promised Pogre I was going to post up one day  (BTW, high Pogre, and thanks for stopping by!).  The beholder pic is pretty bad, I'm not much of a photographer, so the stuff in all my pics is actually *much* better looking in real life, trust me.

The house and church are all wonderfully hand crafted Hirst Arts work that Pierce and Fludogg (respectively) have done, and yes, that pic *does* a setup of an old Chevy on blocks in the front yard of the house.  We are in Alabama after all.  

On our usual scale, this is a fairly small/sparse layout.  I'll post up some bigger, grander layouts in the future.  We did a crowded multiple city block scene once that covered every inch of both tables, but I cant find the pics of it.


----------



## caixa (Feb 28, 2004)

*Hey all...*

Okay Ledded, 

This is darn near the first time I've posted on these boards, although I've lurked for quite some time.  I've read both Medallions (Boo-ya!) and the WWII (Sch-sweet!) story hour threads, and decided that I just *HAD * to check out your minis.  *WOW*  I think that covers it?  But I do have one question.  You have a pic posted (in the first post), detailing a long shot of your WWII battle scene (the one which shows your terrain/mini shelves and computer).  In that pic, there is an Army truck just above some sort of printout (probably new rules!) towards the bottom of the picture...and it has a weird spider-like BUG in its bed!  Tell me this is just "a joke", an item that Fludogg (or possibly a drunk Eyas?) tossed into the bed just for kicks - they aren't _really_ going to encounter *that *, are they?

Just wondering,

Peterson (Yes, the same guy from WotC Homebrew's Castle Lionguard threads)


----------



## pogre (Feb 29, 2004)

Nice Beholder! Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Pierce (Feb 29, 2004)

caixa said:
			
		

> But I do have one question.  You have a pic posted (in the first post), detailing a long shot of your WWII battle scene (the one which shows your terrain/mini shelves and computer).  In that pic, there is an Army truck just above some sort of printout (probably new rules!) towards the bottom of the picture...and it has a weird spider-like BUG in its bed!  Tell me this is just "a joke", an item that Fludogg (or possibly a drunk Eyas?) tossed into the bed just for kicks - they aren't _really_ going to encounter *that *, are they?




The spider was a joke.  We also have a fleet of VW beetles that tend to show up as well.  We like to do things like that while the DM is looking up stats, tracking mook's damage or otherwise distracted.  *DM:* OK, so that's that guy's turn.  Guyzell, you're up and - HEY! Where the hell did the SWAT team come from!??! *Us:* Oh, they're on our side.

That said, don't be too surprised in the coming months to see some extraordinary terrain and combat.  Yep, we've just scratched the surface so far in the Story Hours.  Drew Id (especially) is one mother of a RBDM.


----------



## ledded (Mar 1, 2004)

I'm currently trying to catologue and organize a lot of the Medallions oriented table pics so I can post according to an episode, but a lot of the pics from the first few episodes are not very good at all and not anywhere indicitive of the quality of stuff we have. If I can clean them up and find the time to pick out a few choice ones, I'll start posting up to correspond with OldDrewId's posting on the Medallions Story Hour.

Thanks for the comment Pogre, like I said the picture was not very good because with everything I do, photography is not something I put much time into doing really well. The Beholder was a lot of fun to paint though, with the eyestalks all sticking out everywhere.

And like Pierce said, caixa/peterson, we do like to have fun with the GM and the layouts occasionally, and since the players often do most of the building it's not unusual for someone to be tinkering with the board the whole time. In the next big scene after that one, we had this huge city set up all over those tables and I had tanks, jeeps, and halftracks everywhere. I didnt notice, but Fludogg had calmly and subtley picked up his collection of VW beetles of various scales in homage to the huge amount of German machinery being laid down and stealthily plunked them down in various places. As I kept going through the initiative list, I'd go to pick one up to do something, realize what he'd done, and curse at him. Funny thing was, he did so many and the board was so crowded it was 3 rounds before I rooted all of them out and put them back where they went, much to his amusement 

We do that to OldDrewId all the time, we'll build a nice big outdoor scene and have our guys and mooks all out, and someone with stick a beholder or dragon behind a bush or something. He'll be moving the mooks on their turn and suddenly go "what the hell is that?", and we'll reply nonchalantly: "oh, we summoned that 2 rounds ago. Sheesh, man, *do* try to keep up, you *are* the GM and all".

I actually found myself about to manuver a Tiger tank *around* a yellow 1:32 scale toy VW before I realized that it shouldn't have been there, after I had already picked up the first few and put them back on the shelf. Damn Fludogg  

Next time they will become animated construct half-fiendish dire demon beatles from the future bent on the sole destruction of his character alone. A half dozen Herbies beeping, clanging, and coughing after his blood. Hmmm...
<_Ledded's voice trails off as he_ _starts muttering and taking notes in his game notebook_>


----------



## ledded (Mar 10, 2004)

*More mini madness*

Here's a few more from our collection...  a couple of these are portions of our Modern shelf, and a few from our Star Wars collection (my Trandoshan conversions)


----------



## ledded (Mar 10, 2004)

And a few more...

(and, as usual, the pictures are not very good... we have some lighting issues in the room where the minis are and I'm too lazy to take them outside or do a better lighting setup, so the minis really do look a lot better in person)


----------



## fenzer (Mar 11, 2004)

Thanks for the pics Ledded.  However, seeing all those great minis just makes me remember how many of mine I still need to paint.  Hell, I found a mini I'd purchased a year ago still unopened in my glovebox.  That should give you a good idea of where I am minis-wise.

By the way, where are the group pics?  Come on guys, the next time you're together take a little snap shot and post it. Would it kill ya?


----------



## pogre (Mar 11, 2004)

Ledded: Thanks for the pics. You can still tell these are excellent figs, despite your "lighting issues". You folks have a nice group of modern figures - one of the nicest collections I have seen!

Fenzer: A year-old blister - please,   I have some figs in the blister from the mid 80's around here. A year old blister is the new stuff


----------



## ledded (Mar 11, 2004)

pogre said:
			
		

> Ledded: Thanks for the pics. You can still tell these are excellent figs, despite your "lighting issues". You folks have a nice group of modern figures - one of the nicest collections I have seen!



Thanks, there are a few I really liked, but many I just tried to put a good quick job on so I could get them on the table quickly. The sick part is, those pictures only represent about 60-70% of our *Modern* miniatures. There is a whole other shelf just below that one full of Star Wars miniatures, and about 4 - 5 *times* that amount in D&D miniatures that fill up a shelving unit by themselves.

I do appreciate the kind words Pogre; coming from an excellent painter like yourself, that's nice stuff to hear.

I did all of the Star Wars (the Trandoshan conversions I posted up there were one of my first attempts to do a "real" conversion, and I was somewhat pleased), 99.5% of the Modern, and a large percentage of the fantasy/D&D ones while Pierce and Fludogg have done a nice portion of them.

Since we started gaming together 3 1/2 years ago, I've probably painted over 500 minis, give or take a hundred  (and that doesnt count the terrain)



> Fenzer: A year-old blister - please,  I have some figs in the blister from the mid 80's around here. A year old blister is the new stuff



You got that right... Fenzer, listen to this. I've got a couple boxes of TSR Star Frontiers miniatures; asking someone if they know what *those* are is like asking someone if they remember buying vinyl records. 

I have at least 150 unpainted miniatures as any given time, with at least 20-30 or so in various stages of painting. Like I guy I once corresponded with on another forum said, after posting a pic of his basement hobby room that looked like a section of a FLGS... I have a compulsion to keep the ratio of painted to unpainted minis to at least 4:1 or above; I'm convinced that if I ever painted every mini I own down to the last one, at that exact moment I will die. So as soon as I get low, I collect a few more here and there.



			
				Fenzer said:
			
		

> By the way, where are the group pics? Come on guys, the next time you're together take a little snap shot and post it. Would it kill ya?



I would, but then you all would be able to distinguish the forum posting bots from the real people. And we just couldnt have that now, could we?

Plus, if you saw the pics you may be able to tell just how much Eyas drinks. If he is indeed a real person.  

(Just kidding Eyas. Fludogg and I occasionally have a few drinks too )


----------



## fenzer (Mar 11, 2004)

It's a true story about running out of minis to paint.  No one wants to die.

As far as the group pics go, you're all a bunch of bums!


----------



## fenzer (Mar 12, 2004)

ledded said:
			
		

> You got that right... Fenzer, listen to this. I've got a couple boxes of TSR Star Frontiers miniatures; asking someone if they know what *those* are is like asking someone if they remember buying vinyl records.




Amen, my old-school buddy, we played Star Frontiers regularly.  I loved that game.  My favorite character was a Dralasite (?) named Fenzer.


----------



## ledded (Apr 12, 2004)

I've gotten through sorting a good many of our table pics and just wanted to see what, if anything, people may be interested in seeing more of from our table so I posted up a poll to go with the thread.  Feel free to chime in if you want.


----------



## fenzer (Apr 12, 2004)

I voted yes across the board, trying to pad the outcome.  I would love to see more of your handy work.  And yes, fun family pics would be swell too, hint, hint.


----------



## caixa (Apr 12, 2004)

*Yeah - another poll!*

I voted for anything that said more.  Simple as that.

We want more!

Peterson/Caixa


----------



## ledded (Apr 14, 2004)

*New pics*

Ok, we did our BnF 2 playtest scenario last night, one-on-one martial arts fights in strange locations randomly rolled off of a list, with the other 3 players doing a cooperative GM'ing (which was a ton of fun).

Here is one of the terrain locations rolled up, basically an extra-planar "hells mountain" that just rocked on the table.


----------



## Pierce (Apr 16, 2004)

Look at you doing some crazy photoshoppin'!  No folks, we don't actually play in a sea of red hot _mag-ma_ - them's just special effects.

That was pretty fun, tho.


----------



## ledded (Apr 16, 2004)

Pierce said:
			
		

> Look at you doing some crazy photoshoppin'! No folks, we don't actually play in a sea of red hot _mag-ma_ - them's just special effects.
> 
> That was pretty fun, tho.



I have to say that either Eyas or Fludogg did that... I just pulled 'em off of our Yahoo group and posted 'em up here since Eyas had the camera.

Looks pretty cool, though, since the whole giant mountian was an island in a sea of hot magma.  Too bad you cant see down the middle where all the magma and fiery bad creatures were hanging out.


----------



## ledded (Apr 21, 2004)

Here is a few pics that correspond to the latest update in my WWII Superhero Story Hour, "We were like gods once...", from Operation Market Garden.


----------



## fenzer (Apr 26, 2004)

It all looks great.  How do you move all stuff around with bumping anything or knocking stuff over?

Great story, fun toys thanks.


----------



## ledded (Apr 27, 2004)

Carefully.  

Most of the stuff is weighted or heavy enough not to be too easy to knock over, and we keep a good distance around the tables to allow us to move around without doing too much damage.

Sometimes we do bump the table pretty hard and stuff may skew a bit, but using weighted stuff plus a fairly heavy table minimizes the damage to a scene.


----------



## caixa (Jun 23, 2004)

Okay, I have to see more of your good works (and the rest of the groups) if you wish for me to continue to envy you in all aspects of gaming!

Peterson


----------



## ledded (Aug 16, 2004)

A couple more Arnhem Pics.  Note how the tank Frogbot sliced up demolished the building onto itself .


----------



## ledded (Aug 16, 2004)

More Medallions table pics


----------



## ledded (Aug 16, 2004)

More stuff...


----------



## fenzer (Aug 17, 2004)

Great pics ledded.  Thanks.

Now you can't tell me that having a helicopter on a paper towel roll does lead to crashed minis and knocked over buildings.  In my house, most of that stuff would be on the floor the first round.


----------



## ledded (Aug 17, 2004)

fenzer said:
			
		

> Great pics ledded. Thanks.
> 
> Now you can't tell me that having a helicopter on a paper towel roll does lead to crashed minis and knocked over buildings. In my house, most of that stuff would be on the floor the first round.



Well, we usually use a clear plastic tube (which you can see in other pictures) instead of a paper towel roll but couldnt find it that day.  I think it may have fallen once or twice, but didnt cause any damage, which is lucky considering that Helicopter is diecast and a little heavy (notice how the doors actually open to let a mini inside... yes, I am a geek for getting excited about that).  For the most part, we are really good at "sticking" things where we want them to go and not bumping the table too hard.


----------



## ledded (Aug 17, 2004)

A few more.


----------



## ledded (Aug 17, 2004)

And a few more from our latest episode...

On a side note, since this has come up before in quite a few threads, on this terrain setup I just sat back and timed it without telling anyone.

About 9 minutes, including taking down the previous terrain setup and getting all the little details on it.  There was a little tweaking here and there afterwards, but that's about all it takes to get the table set up for something like this after the GM gives the 'go' and all the geeks jump in and start grabbing stuff.

The time we save during the actual combats more than makes up for that.

Also, this was the first appearance of my based fire-and-smoke combos, which went a long way to quickly determining if someone had line-of-sight behind through something that was on fire.


----------



## pogre (Aug 17, 2004)

Great looking toys there! A lively session no doubt!


----------



## AteoFiel (Aug 18, 2004)

I'm stunned.. Amazing work.  Also amazed that it is done by a group of guys so close.


----------



## ledded (Aug 19, 2004)

AteoFiel said:
			
		

> I'm stunned.. Amazing work. Also amazed that it is done by a group of guys so close.



Thanks guys.

Gadsden, huh?  Wow, that is pretty close.  I've got several friends from up around that way, and used to hang out there some when I was in college at Jax state.  Heck, the guy sitting in the office next to mine at work here lives in Gadsden and commutes in every day.  

Glad you could stop by the thread.


----------



## AteoFiel (Aug 19, 2004)

Stopping by all of the threads.  Especially Medallions, cause it is set in Birmingham.  

Just need to figure out some way to con my way into watching you guys play sometime.


----------



## kengar (Aug 19, 2004)

All I can say is any session that involves a gazebo, a helicopter, a monster truck and ostriches is -by definition- a good session.


----------



## ledded (Aug 20, 2004)

kengar said:
			
		

> All I can say is any session that involves a gazebo, a helicopter, a monster truck and ostriches is -by definition- a good session.



Oh yes.  The gazebo is our favorite 'easter egg'.  We always toss one on the board somewhere just so someone can say 'a gazebo?  I attack it!'.

I have grown to *fear* monster trucks, thanks to OldDrewId.  They are not your friend, nor the friend of your nice shiny Cadillac Escalade.

Helicopters are fun... for our GM, they've turned into basically a giant bomb that can throw itself!  

And the Emus... dontcha know, that's the ol' redneck alarm system ;^)

Oh, BTW, it *was* a very good session, but with OldDrewId at the wheel, most of 'em are.


----------



## papakee (Sep 15, 2004)

Don't you just love that its Christmas all the time in miniature land..so festive..
Quoting my 9 year old when I was teaching him to play D&D miniatures "So why are there Christmas trees all over the map?" my response...."Er...its Christmas...now your bladesinger can ...."

Seriously though, love the creativity of piecing all the stuff together. There are new wall and road sections at (major dept chain)Mart that look really cool.  And a whole new type of tree (very oak like) in appearance at the dollar stores.  You must hurry though, they are selling out fast.


----------



## ledded (Sep 20, 2004)

papakee said:
			
		

> Don't you just love that its Christmas all the time in miniature land..so festive..
> Quoting my 9 year old when I was teaching him to play D&D miniatures "So why are there Christmas trees all over the map?" my response...."Er...its Christmas...now your bladesinger can ...."



Hehheh... I've done nearly the same thing with my 6-year old with heroclix.

As far as the christmas hedges/trees, well, it was on sale cheap at the good ol' dollar store, and I get tired of re-glueing and making the homemade trees that we are so rough on.  After a few months, our homemade trees turn into what is essentially a big box of loose flock with chunks .




> Seriously though, love the creativity of piecing all the stuff together. There are new wall and road sections at (major dept chain)Mart that look really cool. And a whole new type of tree (very oak like) in appearance at the dollar stores. You must hurry though, they are selling out fast.



Yeah, I hit all the toy sales bins and dollar stores when I have a chance, we've picked up a *ton* of really cool modern stuff fairly cheap that way (including power poles/towers, buildings, 8 story cranes, cars, equipment, a to-scale 18-wheeler, etc).

Good to hear from another 'bama native, and I hope ya'll didnt get too wet this past week from the hurricane.  Just got power back Sunday night (it went out thursday) myself.


----------



## papakee (Sep 22, 2004)

Survived Ivan the Terrible without any damage.  Glad to hear your power is back on.  

Any chance you guys would let a couple of us sit in on a session of Medallions or We Were Like Gods Once as see all these minis in action?  We will be a quiet as church mice. Our group has been thinking of branching out into something modern and more RP intensive and need inspiration. ::insert universal gaming bribe:: We'll bring pizza for all!!!!  You can send me a mail at papakee@aol.com offline, if you'd rather discuss there.


----------



## ledded (Nov 8, 2004)

Here are a few pics from the table that correspond to the last update of the "We were like gods once..." story hour. You can make out the planes, towers, buildings, etc.


Story update can be found at: http://www.enworld.org/forums/showpost.php?p=1840607&postcount=285

Note the continued use of the gazebo.  Gazebos are evil.  Fear the gazebo.  All your gazebos are belong to us.


----------



## Broccli_Head (Nov 9, 2004)

I love the prop for Baron der Flammen's fire blast


----------



## ledded (Nov 9, 2004)

Broccli_Head said:
			
		

> I love the prop for Baron der Flammen's fire blast



Heh heh.  Man, you should *hear* the pissing and moaning when I grab that thing off of the shelf.  Of course, my stupid grinning and "aheheheh" chuckling probably doesnt help much .

Actually, the mini/former heroclix and that template were the main inspiration for the Baron himself.  I got that clix in a batch of guys I bought really cheap somehwere, and he just screamed 'big bad evil guy' so loud that I knew I would use him one day.

Heck I'm just always impressed that we always manage to have some kind of improvised flying bases for the minis without ever actually using an actual flying base;  any time someone in the group runs across a clear plastic tube of varying height they bring it in and voila!  Instant flying base .  We usually then write the height on it with a dry erase, which can easily be wiped off and re-written by one of the players when it changes.  Helps the GM keep up with stuff.

Just wait till we start our campaign in a month or two that will feature airships.  We've actually switched out the ceiling tiles in Fludogg's basement drop ceiling with something we could hang flying stuff on.  He probably wishes we would have asked him before we did it


----------



## nyrfherdr (Nov 10, 2004)

Ledded,
You guys have the coolest setup.  I love the props.
Do you roll dice at that table or on a seperate one?

Game ON!
Nyrf


----------



## pogre (Nov 11, 2004)

ledded said:
			
		

> Just wait till we start our campaign in a month or two that will feature airships.  We've actually switched out the ceiling tiles in Fludogg's basement drop ceiling with something we could hang flying stuff on.  He probably wishes we would have asked him before we did it




It's always easier to ask for forgiveness  

Cool stuff as always!


----------



## ledded (Nov 11, 2004)

nyrfherdr said:
			
		

> Ledded,
> You guys have the coolest setup. I love the props.
> Do you roll dice at that table or on a seperate one?
> 
> ...



Thanks.  That particular setup (in the last post) is one of those build-it-in-three-minutes, I just said "ok boys, I need an airfield with towers here and here, go to it".

Usually, we roll dice on the smaller table right behind the ones we set up on, but it's not unusual for someone to put a few dice in their pocket and just toss them wherever so that they can move around a bit in the room.



			
				pogre said:
			
		

> It's always easier to ask for forgiveness
> Cool stuff as always!



Thanks for stopping by.  Yeah, we had the ceiling tiles about half out when he walked in, and he pretty much said "What are you _doing_?!?", to which we went "ummmm.... err, well" and he broke in "Well turn that piece of peg board up on it's edge or you'll _never_ get in where that ceiling tile was.  So, do you think we can turn those old ceiling tiles into terrain somehow?"


----------



## pogre (Nov 13, 2004)

ledded said:
			
		

> So, do you think we can turn those old ceiling tiles into terrain somehow?"




You may recall during the early nineties White Dwarf did a series of articles on terrain building. I can recall two of those articles, one on hills and the other on rivers, employing ceiling tiles. 

I used ceiling tile to base a few of my single towers on a few years ago - it can be useful.


----------



## papakee (Nov 16, 2004)

*Gazebos!!!*



> Note the continued use of the gazebo.  Gazebos are evil.  Fear the gazebo.  All your gazebos are belong to us.




I just saw a wooden Gazebo of appropriate size at Hobby Lobby today...now  must g.g.g.get g.g.g.gazeeeboooo....


----------



## pogre (Jan 28, 2005)

Thanks for your detailed message on modern terrain options in your story hour. It never occurred to me that there would be a link to this thread in your sig! (duh  ) I think some of the card models might be an option for this group, because I have to haul the stuff around a little bit. We do not usually play at Woolseys' where all of my toys currently live.

I need to whip a few city streets, but should not be too bad with my new color laser printer - yeah! Thanks for the tips.

When you get settled, don't forget to post a bit more stuff on here!


----------



## ledded (Feb 21, 2005)

No problem Pogre.  If you arent looking to invest too much time and effort, really the Microtactix stuff is the way to go.  However, I really didnt like their city streets that much so I made my own, I'll try to dig them up and post 'em here as soon as I can find them.  And there is enough detail on those card buildings to make them fun;  fire escapes, HVAC units on the roof, awnings, etc.  They are really pretty nice, at least the Twilight Street and Mad Scientist sets are.

So I've been in a bit of a posting drought, really havent painted or made all that much lately, though recently I've gotten a bunch of new minis and terrain-making pieces and have been trying to get some stuff done.  Namely, I've gotten most of the work done on a decent-sized zeppelin/airship.  I tried to model it on an early WWI ship, though much much smaller and with an inordinately large suspended passenger car so that it would be playable.  The synthesis between something that looks/works reasonably close to a real one and something that is playable and a little fantastic has produced a strange, but fun piece.  I will try to post up some pics real soon before I finish it and go to painting so folks can see what's "under the hood" per se.

In the meantime, other members of our group have been busy with various projects, especially Fludogg who has produced some very impressive terrain pieces recently that I hope to post a few pics of soon also.  Pierce has some kind of "secret projects" that he is being somewhat coy about, which means that it will probably be something of superdy-duper coolness when he unveils it.


----------



## nyrfherdr (Feb 22, 2005)

Ledded, 
You need to take up a career in Marketing.  You continue to make us salivate about this cool Zeppelin and now you tell us your fellow gamers have cool stuff too.

Get the camera out and let us see this stuff.
I'd love to play a game at your table.  

Game ON!
Nyrf


----------



## Pierce (Feb 22, 2005)

Man, I gotta get on the stick and finish my stuff.  Especially before baseball season starts.


----------



## ledded (Feb 23, 2005)

nyrfherdr said:
			
		

> Ledded,
> You need to take up a career in Marketing. You continue to make us salivate about this cool Zeppelin and now you tell us your fellow gamers have cool stuff too.
> 
> Get the camera out and let us see this stuff.
> ...




Oh heck man, Pierce and Fludogg make some of our coolest stuff with the Hirst Arts buildings.  I am much more obsessive compulsive and better suited to less labor intensive projects, but many many more of them .  I dont know if I have the patience to cast a bunch of bricks for hours, then put them together for hours without making a mistake, THEN get to painting/detailing.

I shot a few pics of the zeppelin yesterday before I started to prime it up for painting.  It still has a few details and pieces to add, plus some paint, then it will be done.

I'll post up the "in progress" pics soon.


----------



## ledded (Feb 25, 2005)

*Airship in Progress*

Okay, here's the airship/zeppelin in progress.  It's mostly done with construction, only needs a few of the detail pieces.  

It was originally based on an early Prussian/German type zeppelin, but the more I messed with it the more fantastic it became.  Hey, it's a gaming piece.  So sue me.  

These pictures show it prior to priming, hanging from a tree in my front yard.  The hooks are so that we can hang it (and others) from the pegboard inserted into Fludogg's basement ceiling in lieu of drop-ceiling panels.

It's over 2 feet long, BTW, so the undercar can hold a good many minis... it's over a foot long and at least 4 or 5 inches wide.


----------



## nyrfherdr (Feb 26, 2005)

Ledded,
Well... You didn't fail to impress.  That is one cool gaming piece.
Can't wait to see it painted up.

Excellent!

Game ON!
Nyrfherdr


----------



## pogre (Feb 26, 2005)

ledded said:
			
		

> Okay, here's the airship/zeppelin in progress.  It's mostly done with construction, only needs a few of the detail pieces.




OK - very cool - now I need some details. What is the body constructed of? Expanded 2 liters? It looks a little big for that so perhaps thin plastic card stretched over a frame?


----------



## ledded (Feb 28, 2005)

Okay, here's the basic construction details of what's in the pic.  I've added more details since, but I'll wait until I get a pic before talking those up.  First though, let me give the Major Generals wargaming page props for the construction idea, they inspired me.  I'll post the link to it later when I can find it.

It's actually 3 two-liter bottles.  I sawed the necks/most of the very bottoms off, making sure that when cutting off the bottoms I left at least a little curve so that they would fit together (after screwing up the first time).  Make sure you have 3 compatible bottles also, there isnt exactly any uniformity to these things.   

I then glued them together, and filled with expandable spray foam.  Whole bunch of things can (and did) go wrong here, but it finally worked out.  They are light, but solid as a ROCK when done.

The ribbing is 1/16" balsa strips that were almost exactly the right length.  In hindsight, I would have used something different, like styrene plastic hand-round strips or something.  See, the wood flexes well enough to fit over the rounded ends nicely, but no glue I could find would hold them on the ends before the flex of the wood made them pop up.  So with a bunch of fiddling, rubber-banding, and re-gluing I got them to stay down but made an ugly mess of it.  Oh well, it's a wargaming piece, not a museum piece, right?  (Plus, as you can probably tell from how crooked and nasty the undercarriage is cut, I did some of this work after having been out for a few drinks, so it aint exactly, um, professional  ).  Anyway, it's a starter piece that I experimented with;  I have a few more that I'm going to slap together in the near future.

Built the undercarriage out of foamcore and scrap basswoord/balsa, completely scratch-built the engines out of wooden junk I found at Hobby Lobby (since I couldnt EVER find any toys or otherwise that would work).  Used thin coathanger wires to drill into the wooden engines and the foam-filled balloon and then glued into place.  Used a bit thicker coathanger wire to make the unattractive but necessary loops on top, and to secure the undercarriage.  The foam inside make mounting the wire inside easy and strong with a little decent glue while allowing it to maintain lightness and a non-deformable shape.

The fins are made of plasticard and glued into grooves I cut into the dirigible with my trusty hot-knife (it's like a soldering iron, but with all kinds of different tips that screw in for doing all kinds of projects... the thing is beautiful, it cuts through plastic and foamcore like butter without dulling and without using any pressure at all and comes with soldering, xacto knife, iron on transfer, leather tooling, wood burning, and plastic cutting tips).

What I am adding is a few portholes to the side of the dirigible, clear plastic bubble on the front for the pilot to see through, and a small crows nest/turrent on top for a mini (or maybe two if their base is small enough) to be on lookout for those pesky air pirates to come screaming out of the sky hoping to board topside.  Also, near the rear of the top I am adding some smoke-stacks made of brass rod and then some removable "smoke" like the fire/smoke terrain posted in above pics, because this bad boy is _steam powered_.  

Eventually it will be used with some massive steamjacks made out of 12" toys, smaller steamtanks, and tons of steampunk/VSF/Victorian minis that we have (IK Warmachine, Foundry Victorians, etc).  Boilers and swords and cannons and mages, oh my.

The fun thing is that it doesnt mount on a table stand like every other one I've seen does... we replaced ceiling tiles at Fludogg's house with pegboard, so we can hang them at varying heights from the ceiling (we're still working that out, but the initial crude coathanger version works just fine for now).

The next zeppelin in this line?  Armor plated with cannon ports on the sides, all patches and rivets and nasty-dark piratey coolness.

Oh, almost forgot... those two goofy hooks at the back of the undercarriage that hang there for no apparent reason?  Yeah, those are tail hooks small attack/scout biplanes for long range reconaissance and transportation of adventurers into unknown lands.  Also can be used to tow another ship, carry extra cargo, etc.


----------



## pogre (Mar 1, 2005)

ledded said:
			
		

> Oh, almost forgot... those two goofy hooks at the back of the undercarriage that hang there for no apparent reason?  Yeah, those are tail hooks small attack/scout biplanes for long range reconaissance and transportation of adventurers into unknown lands.  Also can be used to tow another ship, carry extra cargo, etc.




Oh yeah! That is sweet! Crank out a couple of 1/72nd bi-planes and you are all set. What a cool idea!


----------



## ledded (Mar 1, 2005)

pogre said:
			
		

> Oh yeah! That is sweet! Crank out a couple of 1/72nd bi-planes and you are all set. What a cool idea!




Heh.  I've got a table of 1/48 biplanes ready for paint.  Actually, 4 or 5 ready, and 2 in various stages of being put together.   Of course, I had to go for the funkier looking ones for our game, like the wire-framed "pusher" style Havilland DH2's, Bleriot Monoplanes, Fokker Eindecker's, etc.  I prefer the 1/48 scale over 1/72 because the size fits so much better with the 28-30mm minis.  Heck, I find 1/72 to be just a touch small for the older 25mm minis, and I hate that scale.  1/48 is admittedly a bit big, but because of perspective it looks more "right".  If only they would make these models and figs in 1/60... 

I'm going to try to finish up the details on the zepp soon and re-prime it, I'll toss on a plane for comparison's sake.  Admittedly, it doesnt look as cool as I'd like, however it wil be quite usable for gaming purposes if you suspend a little disbelief (or subscribe to our model of physics  ).  Plus, I didnt want to try to build a scale-zeppelin that was big enough for model airplanes (even in 1/72 scale) to actually fit inside, because the room isn't really big enough for a 7-foot blimp 

Real Zeppelins were freakin' huge.  Ours are not quite that big.


----------



## nyrfherdr (Mar 15, 2005)

Ledded,
Gaming with miniatures requires certain adherence to the realities of space, vs. the realities of accurate scales.

I think your Zeppelin is pretty darned cool and equally important... Usable on your game table.

I can't wait to see it painted up in the colors of the Dwarven Empire with an escort of Axe class bi-planes.
(Oh wait, that would be my game...)

Game ON!
Nyrfherdr


----------



## ledded (Mar 25, 2005)

nyrfherdr said:
			
		

> Ledded,
> Gaming with miniatures requires certain adherence to the realities of space, vs. the realities of accurate scales.
> 
> I think your Zeppelin is pretty darned cool and equally important... Usable on your game table.
> ...




Thanks man.  I'm hoping to get it finished up this weekend.  I've added more "fantastical" bits to it like portholes on the side of the main structure and brass smokestacks on the top (cuz it's _steam_ powered, dontcha know), plus a nice little "crows nest" to fend off those pesky gliding pirates and biplanes and such.  As such, it has taken on a much more 'steampunky'/pulp feel to it, which I'm starting to like a lot.   You should see the skyship thing that Fludogg has made and I've tossed a part or two into.  It will rock beyond belief when he's done with it.  

A couple more rivets and bits and mine will be ready to paint up.  I've got this whole British empire/union jack thing in mind, but it may pass before I actually get to painting.

We've also worked out a pretty good system for using them on our table without all those annoying standing bases that should be nice, thanks to some idea-wrangling and Pierce's ingenuity.


----------



## pogre (Mar 25, 2005)

ledded said:
			
		

> A couple more rivets and bits and mine will be ready to paint up.  I've got this whole British empire/union jack thing in mind, but it may pass before I actually get to painting.





I vote for this - sounds cool!


----------



## ledded (Jul 19, 2005)

Alrighty there folks, time to update.  Actually, waaaay past time.

Check this link for bunches of recent table and mini pics from our latest Medallions game:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/piercingwit/search/text:medallions/

This is under Pierce's flickr account, and there are a good many of them.

Here are some pics from a recent fantasy game:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/piercingwit/page4/

Check out the smoky glowing temple at the bottom of this page.  One of my favorite effects:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/piercingwit/page19/

Anyway, got these and some more I want to share with ya'll.


----------



## nyrfherdr (Jul 19, 2005)

Pretty cool.  I'd love a chance to play in one of those games.

Game ON!
Nyrfherdr


----------



## pogre (Jul 20, 2005)

I agree with Nyrf - the way you guys lay out your gaming stuff it just looks FUN!


----------



## ledded (Jun 15, 2006)

Just wanted to post up so the 3 people who occasionally read this thread wont think I've passed on, plus I've recently gotten back into some painting and conversion.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/piercingwit/135149127/

Pic of our recent D&D Age of Worms adventuring group.  The far left mini is a Reaper Conversion that I liked for my Dwarven rogue... added a morning star to his off-hand, a backpack, and a couple other fiddly bits to make him look more "adventury".  Went for a real ruddy/dirty/mole-man kinda paintjob.  Lighting's not the best, but you can get the point.

The second guy from the left, Brother Stoute, is a particular favorite because it is one of the most invasive conversions I've done.  It's basically pieces from 3 different minis, bunches of putty, repositioning pieces, and a paint scheme that the player (Heapthaumaturgist on these boards) came up with that I really dug when I put it down on the final mini.  I really went frankenstein's monster on that bad boy, and ended up with something I thought really captured the character well.  Funny, because several times in the middle I was convinced that I'd just ruined several relatively cool minis.

The third mini from the left is a slight-custom job done for OldDrewId, and I liked how the color scheme came out, but the picture really doesnt flatter the paint on that one.   A little bit of conversion to add a scabbarded sword and a couple other minor things.
Colors reflect her status as a cleric of Heironious.

The last one is an old paint on a Reaper mini which has since been mostly repainted with a slightly different color scheme that really makes it a more attractive fig.   Since the two dwarves in this group are close cousins, and are what we have affectionately phrased as "Appalachian Hill Dwarves", the player of the Axe-wielding Dwarf reminded me that Red Hair was not right, that since they were country dwarves, and cousins, that one had to have brown hair, and the taller one blonde...  well, you see his point.  I have since refused to paint up the party's wagon in orange with a rebel flag on it.  Anyhow, the mini looks LOTS better with some decent highlighting and blonde hair/beard than red.  I'll try to find an updated pic for him soon, as well as post links to Pierce's flicker account where many of the other recent pics currently reside.


----------



## nyrfherdr (Jun 16, 2006)

Looks good Ledded!  Nice to see some of your work again.
And very nice to know you haven't passed on.   

Post more whenever you can.
Game ON!
Nyrfherdr


----------



## pogre (Jun 17, 2006)

Excellent stuff!


----------



## ledded (Jun 30, 2006)

Thanks guys.   I've got some more stuff in the works, I've been getting hit with all manner of inspiration lately.

I'll try to get some pics up soon, but to preview:

Several Wild West/Late 1800's style wooden buildings culled from a plastic toy set that came out pretty decent for table use.

Several late 1800's to mid-1900's usable resin/plastic kit Modern urban brick buildings, stuff that can be used from Victorian all the way up to old dilapidated urban areas of the present.

Some more minis, assorted terrain pieces (including another toy conversion that is a massive oak tree big enough to actually put minis on the limbs of to fight).


----------

